# Wake Up Smart Home Coffee Roaster on Kickstarter



## stickyz (May 28, 2019)

I encountered this project (that "suprisingly" already passed the goal..) 
and was wondering what are the thoughts of the experts here (i am looking for my first Proper roaster.

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/wake-up/wake-up-smart-home-coffee-roaster/description


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

I've never seen agitation like that in an air roaster before and it doesn't look like the beans are mixing much at all, I'd guess the roasts will be really uneven as a result. Probably no good based on the limited stuff there. You don't see anything of the roaster properly in operation with the times and temps, just close ups of the beans that look fine on the surface but impossible to say what it's like underneath.


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

My honest opinion is there is a lot off marketing guff in there that makes absolutely no sense and I would have concerns about their comprehension of the roasting process.

The target amount is absolutely miniscule which I find confusing and slightly alarming but that could be me.

Personally I would pay the extra for a Sandbox from BB or get the Behmor from HasBean for a similar price.


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

44 seconds...there's some beans "sat on the side" ... don't know/can't say if they'd get caught "eventually" or not, but if they didn't then that don't bode well.

Anyone have any idea regarding the "proposed/final-goal-price" ....just curious.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

It looks a bit like this

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/264337465/beanbon-everything-you-ask-for-a-home-coffee-roaster

HB comments here

https://www.home-barista.com/roasting/beanbon-roaster-kickstarter-t66599.html

And similar to this...which has not yet delivered!

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/iacollaborative/kelvin-home-coffee-roaster/comments


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

ha ha "silverskin" collection....i always thought "Silverskins" were pickled-onions...got a jar of em in the fridge.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

You've got to be careful about the stuff you back on kickstarter and actually question whether or not delivery is possible even if things look like they're working.

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/236195807/arist-brews-coffee-like-the-best-baristas-anytime/description

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.reddit.com/r/shittykickstarters/comments/4coj6g/arist_scampaign_founder_moves_in_to_5_million/


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@Rob1 I particularly liked this one.

https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/free-unlimited-power-generation-triad-power-cube#/


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

DavecUK said:


> @Rob1 I particularly liked this one.
> 
> https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/free-unlimited-power-generation-triad-power-cube#/


 "I don't obey any laws, even the laws of thermodynamics!"


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)




----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Kickstarter:- Yeah it's a fair-old-gamble wether you'd get one/not....I think someone on HB summed it up quite well...."*wait for version 3*" etc. etc. or at least until all the flaws/other are ironed out; that's if it gets that far :classic_rolleyes:


----------



## Frank Willis (Jan 28, 2021)

I would be very wary, they are saying delivery by May but do not even have there moldings done yet according to their own info and only have completed 'some test roasts' I don't see any proof that this will be a product that works. And looks suspiciously like the Kelvin that launched in 2018 and still not delivered a unit.

Be careful folks!


----------

